
Kubernetes LEMP Stack - chepurko
https://github.com/chepurko/k8s-lemp
======
chepurko
Just released a stable version (v1.0) with no TLS. Working on getting kube-
lego to issue certificates automatically and do HTTPS exclusively. Would be
awesome if I could get more eyes and brains involved.

